# picking a puppy at 1-2 weeks old



## waitingforbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello!
This Saturday, I will be taking about a two hour drive out to my breeder's home to put my deposit down on a puppy and see the litter that was just born this past week. When I see them they will probably be no older than about a week and a half. (They were due between the 20th and 29th.) The last time I spoke with her, they hadn't been born yet, but I asked her again (via email) and no response yet so my guess is that she is very busy with the babies!

My question is, is it possible to wisely choose your puppy when they're so tiny they don't even have their eyes open? Or should I take a visit when they're about four weeks or so, so I can get a better idea of their personalities? She said she'd reserve an easy going female for me, so I'm going to let her determine which ones she thinks are the most laid back, and then I supposed I'd choose from that. Though I'm not quite sure what to expect once I'm there.

What do you guys think?

On another note, Saturday can't come fast enough! I look at pictures and videos for hours a day, and I think it's just because I want her here so much that I'm using e-puppies to fill the void, hahaha. 

She'll come home in October -- so far!!! But still not as far away as Saturday.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Personally, I would wait. JMO


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope you can't tell anything at that age and even at 8 weeks. They change SOOOO much. If this breeder is keeping a puppy for herself or placing show puppies I would not be getting to attatched to any certain puppy.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Ash said:


> Nope you can't tell anything at that age and even at 8 weeks. They change SOOOO much. If this breeder is keeping a puppy for herself or placing show puppies I would not be getting to attatched to any certain puppy.


This is Harry at two weeks... and then at 4 weeks... there is quite a difference... and he is 8 weeks in my Avatar and Signature. They do change so much in such a short time. I didn't choose him until after 5 weeks and that was with help from the Breeder.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think we made our pick till 6 weeks.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Wait until older. It's good that you told your breeder what you're looking for. She'll know the pups best and can guide you in the right direction closer to the time you'd be taking the pup home.

At this age, you're really just getting to know the possible picks based on sex.... If you know you want a boy, start watching and making notes on the boys, etc.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Get Plenty of Sleep ahead of Puppy Coming-Home-Day! Sometime They pick You! Take Lots of Pictures!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Its not only physical changes its also emotional and behavioural changes that occur as well. So to try and pick a puppy now is a complete waste of time. Like FQ said all thats worth picking is the sex.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

When Sunni had her pups I knew we were going to keep one....ok possibly two. Lightning picked me out at about 4 weeks old. Everytime I called for the pups he was a running to me! 

The second one we didnt pick out until about 6 1/2- 7 weeks old and then we just narrowed it down to two others. grins....don't know if you have noticed...but I ended up with 3! ...we never could narrow it down I guess!!! LOL

They seemed to change so much almost daily at times!


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

I tried to pick my Sophie at 4 weeks, by the time I returned at 6 weeks, I had decided I liked a different girl, 7 weeks same story ( I had my choice from 4 females at the time).
I am glad I waited until 7 weeks to pick her....they do change so much even day to day at that age.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am surprised that the breeder is letting people coming to look and pick puppies at that age. My breeder waited until they were four weeks old before letting anyone come visit them. You really wont be able to tell anything but how cute they are at that age. Even at four weeks it was hard to pick.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely wait. I just picked out my puppy last week at 4 weeks old. The breeder sent me tons of pictures from the day they were born up until about 2 weeks before I went to visit. I waited until the pups were 4 weeks old before I went to visit since it would be impossible to choose a pup if they were any younger. At 4 weeks, they have good coats, their eyes are open, and they are able to walk around. It's a perfect time to visit with the pups and possibly choose one. Two weeks is much too young! They won't even have their eyes open yet. My boy chose me. I sat down on the ground, and he promptly came up to me, crawled in my lap and peed all over me. He then just sat there looking up at me as if to say, "Ok, I'm yours now!" Here are 2 pictures of my boy. The first one was taken at 2 weeks and the second was taken at 4 weeks. Quite a difference!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

aka: Penny's mom

Quote:

I sat down on the ground, and he promptly came up to me, crawled in my lap and peed all over me. He then just sat there looking up at me as if to say, "Ok, I'm yours now!" 

Being a male pup, I think it was more: Okay YOU'RE mine now! :smooch::smooch::smooch:

Cute story!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi.... We had our first litter of pups this past March. I was advised not to have anyone come looking until the pups were 5-6 weeks and were less suseptible to germs.Also I would tell you to wait, they all look alike at 2 weeks. Our puppies went to their new homes around 7-8 weeks by then their personalities were evident. Good Luck


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would encourage you tonot only wait, but to defer to your breeder's choice for you. She will have the most intimate knowledge of all the puppies personalities and dispositions, and if you have given her an accurate assessment of what your lifestyle is, and what you are looking for in a dog, she should be able to make the best match for both you and the puppy. 
At this age, other than sex, as Stephanie said, there is not much that can be determined. Getting a puppy at a _mininum_ of 7 weeks old makes a huge difference in socialization, confidence, and the ability to successfully make the transition to a new home.


----------



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree 100% with PointGold. We visited our puppies every week till we took Willow home. We told the breeder that we wanted a mellow and calm puppy. She told us all that she would pick for us. We met all the new puppies parents during our visits and we talked a lot about which pup we wanted. We all like the female will the pink ribbon around her neck. She seemed so calm and lovable. The breeder took pink and we got Willow (yellow ribbon). We are so happy, pink turn out to be the alpha dog and needs strong training. Willow is sweet and mellow just like we wanted. She is now 17 weeks and we have play dates with the other puppy parents and the Breeder got us all just the dog we wanted


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Two weeks old is just really not possible. 6 weeks is pretty impossible for someone who is not use to seeing and being around puppies all the time. Good luck.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

*choosing*

*I would also agree in defering to your breeders choice, or at least listening to their suggestions. Sometimes the pup finds you, and sometimes it is better to let the person who knows the pups best to pick for you. Whatever it is your going to have so much fun!*


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We started visiting Ike's litter at 4 weeks. We were given our chance to pick, we were 2nd pick, at 6 weeks, I grilled the Breeder all about the pups and their temperaments. Ike was the most calm of the pups and actually chose my husband. I was sitting on the floor with all the pups and Ike climbed into my hubbies lap and stayed there while the others used me for a chew toy. He was the calm pup she had pointed out to me....which didn't last long! He's my Nut Pup...and I'm loving it.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

Our breeder made it clear that SHE would choose which puppy we received. We had to write a letter explaining our lifestyle and what type of dog we wanted. She then did personality testing at about 6 weeks to best-fit the litter to the new homes.

Knowing that we were an active family with three boys, we wanted and expected to get one that was more of a "go getter". In one of the litter pictures we received just days before going to pick up Toby, I accurately picked out which puppy we would get - the one that was climbing over all his siblings trying to get out of the pen!

If you have a breeder you trust, like we do, then let her/him make the choice. If you don't have a breeder you trust, then keep looking.

Think about it: If you were a knowledgeable breeder who cared deeply about the long-term goodwill of each puppy, wouldn't you want to do your best to ensure owners received a puppy that was a good fit personality-wise? If so, would you be willing to delegate that decision to an ignorant, emotional new puppy-owner-to-be?

AM.


----------

